# SOS Souci avec mon iMac G4



## philippig (1 Mars 2009)

Salut à tous,

J'ai des soucis avec mon iMac G4.
Je l'ai récupéré auprès d'un ami et voulant réinitialiser le système je suis parti à réinstaller l'OS.
Or pendant l'installation, quelque chose a du planté, j'ai eu le droit à un Kernel Panic.
Je l'ai déposé dans un Apple Center, ils me disent qu'il faut changer la carte mère.
Bref, j'ai refusé, j'ai réussi à faire un test à la machine, pour elle tout est OK.

Mais lorsque je relance l'installation, de nouveau le message de Kernel Panic !

Help me, c'est mon premier Mac et je sais pas du tout quoi faire !

C'est un iMac G4 17" - 1,25 Mhz - 256Mo Ram - USB 2.0 - DD 80Go avec OS 10.3

Merci de vos conseils.

Philippe

PS : on dirait que le clavier ne répond que durant les quelques secondes du démarrage


----------



## pismomaniaque (1 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir

Votre OS est-il celui d'origine ?


----------



## philippig (1 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir et merci de votre réponse,

Il s'agit des CD fournis avec l'iMac. 
C'est un OS X 10.3 Panther (3 CD d'install en tout et pour tout + 1 CD utilitaire).

Pourquoi cette question ? Ce ne sont pas les bons CD ?


----------



## pismomaniaque (1 Mars 2009)

La question avait pour but d'éliminer d'entrée les problème liés aux copies d'OS. Si vos CD sont les originaux, ils sont gris  et là pas de souci de ce côté sauf à ce qui'il soit détériorés.
Ceci étant dit, vous pouvez procéder dans un premier temps aux deux opération expliquées sur ces liens, puis installer à nouveau votre OS en ayant au préalable effacer votre DD. Vous pouvez le faire lorsque vous voyez "option " en bas à gauche dans une des  premières fenêtres. Il faut cocher alors effacer et formater en HFS+. Puis sur l'une des fenêtres suivantes vous aurez la possibilité de cocher " personnaliser" toujours en bas à gauche, là il faudra décocher les drivers d'imprimantes ( si cela fonctionne, vous remettrez votre driver en le téléchargeant sur internet par la suite).
A+
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1712?viewlocale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## philippig (1 Mars 2009)

Merci de votre réponse.
J'essaierai demain et je vous tiens au courant.

Bonne soirée, bonne nuit !
@+


----------



## philippig (2 Mars 2009)

J'ai fait les deux manipulations recommandées.
Il semble avoir eu des effets sur l'ordinateur, mais lorsque je redémarre l'ordi j'ai l'invite à redémarrer l'ordi, ce que je fais et de nouveau....
Autrement, en redémarrant sans le CD, j'ai de nouveau un Kernel Panic.

Que faire d'autre ?
Merci.


----------



## -oldmac- (2 Mars 2009)

Y'a til une barette de mémoire additionnelle ? Si oui, essayer sans

Voila


----------



## Invité (2 Mars 2009)

Si l'ordi démarre correctement sur le Cd et uniquement sur le Cd, les KP sont vraisemblablement  liés au disque dur.
Il serait judicieux de démarrer sur le Cd qui contient l'AHT pour faire un test complet de l'équipement.
Ou alors moins long, réparer le disque avec l'utilitaire de disque.


----------



## pismomaniaque (2 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir

Pouvez-vous vérifier votre DD et le réparer si nécessaire avec utilitaire de disque.


----------



## philippig (3 Mars 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses. 

Alors voilà quelques informations :
- la barrette mémoire est celle d'origine, aucun rajout n'a été fait dessus.
- l'ordinateur accepte de démarrer sur le CD de test, mais pas sur celui de Mac OS X (???)
- le "petit" test et le "test complet" s'effectuent sans souci particulier, tout est OK
- je lance la restauration du système à partir du CD, ça commence et après ça plante au bout de quelques minutes !

Lorsque je relance l'ordi, j'ai l'apparition du message KP (Y a-t-il un code pour identifier le Kernel Panic ? Si oui, où le trouver ? Il y a beaucoup de choses inscrites sur l'écran). Et l'ordinateur me demande de l'éteindre en appuyant sur le bouton marche.

Autre détail, le clavier ne fonctionne que durant les quelques secondes qui suivent le GONG (diode verte majuscule allumée) après plus rien ! La souris fonctionne.


----------



## pismomaniaque (3 Mars 2009)

Bonjour
Bon, résumons : Le résultat du test Apple est OK, la mémoire est d'origine, le lecteur de DVD fonctionne. Vous avez réinitialisé la PRAM, la VRAM et le PMU.
Avant d'aller plus loin, pouvez-vous booter votre machine sur le premier CD d'installation puis à la première fenêtre, choisr " utiliser le français" puis sur la même fenêtre cliquer sur "installer " dans la barre de menu à gauche en haut de l'écran et là dans le menu déroulant selectionnez " ouvrir utilitaire de disque ". A ce moment là une nouvelle fenêtre s'ouvre, vous devez alors sélectionner le DD le plus haut dans la colonne de gauche et enfin cliquer sur "réparer le disque" en bas à droite de cette fenêtre.
Quel est le résultat de cette opération ?


----------



## philippig (3 Mars 2009)

pismomaniaque a dit:


> Bon, résumons : Le résultat du test Apple est OK, la mémoire est d'origine, le lecteur de DVD fonctionne. *Vous avez réinitialisé la PRAM, la VRAM et le PMU.*


OUI, tout a été fait.


pismomaniaque a dit:


> Avant d'aller plus loin, pouvez-vous booter votre machine sur le premier CD d'installation puis à la première fenêtre, choisr " utiliser le français" puis sur la même fenêtre cliquer sur "installer " dans la barre de menu à gauche en haut de l'écran et là dans le menu déroulant selectionnez " ouvrir utilitaire de disque ".


NON
Depuis la RAZ de la PRAM, la VRAM et le PMU, l'ordi ne boote plus sur le DVD, à la place j'ai l'écran suivant qui apparaît. Voir fichier joint.

Encore merci de prendre du temps pour moi.


----------



## pismomaniaque (3 Mars 2009)

Redémarrer le en ayant au préalable débrancher tous les périphériques y compris le clavier


----------



## philippig (3 Mars 2009)

L'ordi démarre et j'ai un message kernel panic (moins long que les autres) qui apparait.

Je ne comprends pas, j'ai réussi à booter sur le DVD (avant manip PRAM, PMU) pour faire un AHT et un début de réinstallation et là rien du tout !!!   

Il commence sérieusement à m'énerver... Le pire est qu'à part prendre des photos, impossible de transmettre les messages kernel panic.

Y a-t-il un identifiant dans le message KP qui puisse nous dire ce qu'à l'iMac ?

Merci.


----------



## pismomaniaque (3 Mars 2009)

juste après le gong vous appuyer sur les touches pomme et v


----------



## philippig (3 Mars 2009)

Effectivement,
Il y en a une pleine page.

*Voici les messages jaunes qui reviennent le plus souvent :*
Failed to loaded extension com.apple.iokit.IOHIDFamily
Failed to loaded extension com.apple.iokit.AppleI2C
Failed to loaded extension com.apple.iokit.AppleFlashNVPRAM
Failed to loaded extension com.apple.iokit.AppleCore99NVRAM
Failed to loaded extension com.apple.iokit.AppleFileSystemDriver

Couldn't alloc class "AppelFileSystemDriver"
Couldn't alloc class "IOBSDConsole"
Couldn't alloc class "IOHIDSystem"

Et la page se termine par "Still waiting for root device"

De toute façon, juste avant qu'il ne tombe en panne, il était en pleine réinstallation, il venait d'effacer le DD. Donc, pas étonnant qu'il ne trouve rien sur le DD.


----------



## pismomaniaque (3 Mars 2009)

Refaîtes un RAZ de la PRAM et attendez au moins cinq gong avant de relaâcher


----------



## philippig (3 Mars 2009)

Manip' effectuée.

Mais toujours rien au niveau du boot sur le DVD.
A mon avis la carte mère est morte.


----------



## pismomaniaque (3 Mars 2009)

Vous allez  redémarrer votre machine en gardant les touches "pomme"+ "option"+"O"+"F" enfoncées. Là vous allez relever les informations qu'il vous indique sur les deux premières lignes puis vous allez tapez les commandes suivantes :
reset)nvrq,
puis vous validez 
et vous tapez à nouveau
set)defqults
puis vous validez
et vous tapez enfin
reset)qll
et vous validez
après cette dernière commande, le mac doit redémarrer

J'ai encore quelques minutes dispo, dites moi ce que ça donne !


----------



## pismomaniaque (3 Mars 2009)

n'oubliez pas la virgule à la fin de la première ligne de commande


----------



## philippig (3 Mars 2009)

Apple PowerMac6, 1 4.6.8f4 BootROM buit on 08/22/03

Welcome to Open Firmware, the system time and date is: 02:19:10  01/01/1004

to continue booting, type "mac-boot" and press retrun.
to shut down, type "shut-down" and press return


----------



## philippig (3 Mars 2009)

L'ordinateur a bien redémarré mais elle reste sur l'écran gris avec la pomme.
Je tente de booter sur le DVD.


----------



## pismomaniaque (3 Mars 2009)

vous allez trop vite, je ne vous suit plus !

Avez-vous pu tapez les trois ligne de commande


----------



## philippig (3 Mars 2009)

J'ai bien tapé les 3 lignes de commande.
L'ordinateur a bien redémarré mais il reste bloqué sur un écran gris avec la pomme.


----------



## pismomaniaque (3 Mars 2009)

bon, ça s'améliore !

rebootez sur votre CD d'installation ( touche C enfoncée) et dites moi ce qui se passe


----------



## philippig (3 Mars 2009)

Alors,

J'ai deux disques :
l'un est un DVD gris (iMac installation et restauration de logiciels (inclus AHT) Mac OS version 10.2.7 DVD version 1.1
l'autre (ou plutôt les autres) sont des CD Mac OS X Panther version 10.3 Install Disc 1 Upgrade Disc

J'ai essayé de booter avec le DVD gris, mais j'ai l'image de demande de shutdown qui apparait.

Etait-ce le bon ? C'est celui-là qui marchait les autres fois pour le AHT


----------



## pismomaniaque (3 Mars 2009)

c'est celui sur lequel est indiqué 10.2.7 qu'il me semble que vous devez mettre car les autres sont une mise à jour.
Essayez et dites moi ce qui se passe


----------



## philippig (3 Mars 2009)

J'ai donc fait la manip' et j'ai l'image du post #12 qui apparait.
Le demande de redémarrage en multi-langue.

Je ne voudrais pas abuser de votre temps, donc dites-moi si vous voulez mettre un terme à cet échange.
D'ores et déjà, sachez que je vous suis très reconnaissant d'avoir consacré autant de temps à mos CAS !


----------



## pismomaniaque (3 Mars 2009)

Pardon, je suis idiot, je vous demande de refaire ce que vous venez de faire. Bon votre iMac est de  2003 et a été fourni avec OS X .2.7 et vous avez la mise à jour OSX. 3.

disposez-vous d'un autre mac ?


----------



## pismomaniaque (3 Mars 2009)

et aussi démarrer le en appuyant sur la touche T et dites moi ce qui se passe


----------



## philippig (3 Mars 2009)

Oui, j'ai un autre iMac 20' mais en 10.5.6.
Seul souci, le nouveau est en région parisienne (où je travaille)
et là, je suis en Bretagne (où je me repose (vive les profs) sous la pluie(certains diront qu'il y a une justice) avec mon vieil iMac.

Désolé si vous êtes au travail !


----------



## pismomaniaque (3 Mars 2009)

Si vous êtes prof de français, soyez indulgent !
Je ne suis plus en activité, cela explique ma disponibilité.
Mais j'attends votre réponse pour le démarrage en mode T


----------



## philippig (3 Mars 2009)

Oups pas vu le message mode T.
Le forum doit commencer à se charger, il y a plus de délais entre les messages.

Alors lors du démarrage MODE T, j'ai un beau symbole jaune style "Firewire" qui se ballade sur une page bleue.

PS : pas français, mais ECONOMIE et DROIT... mais bon les fautes sur les copies sont les mêmes !


----------



## pismomaniaque (3 Mars 2009)

Bien, il est donc capable de démarrer en mode cible. Cela signifie que si vous pouvez le raccorder avec un câble firewire sur un autre MAC, vous pourriez vérifier et éventuellement réparer son DD et aussi installer un système d'exploitation ( là je pense qu'il faut un universel mais je n'en suis pas sûr ). Avez vous autour de vous en Bretagne quelqu'un doté d'un portable Mac et d'un câble firewire.


----------



## philippig (3 Mars 2009)

J'avoue n'avoir jamais eu à me poser la question.
Je vais essayer de voir cela de plus prêt.

Il me faut donc un câble FireWire Mâle-Mâle pour les unir.
Et sur l'autre, faut-il le mettre dans un mode particulier ?

J'espère que j'arriverai à mes fins. Sinon, j'essaierai de trouver une autre carte mère, seulement il n'est pas très courant comme modèle ou bien je le revendrai, mais ça me ferait vraiment mal au cur... Il est vraiment en super état et bien pratique.

Mais bon, comme je n'y connais rien à Mac (plus l'habitude des PC). Tout marchait très bien jusque là.

En tout cas, merci de votre patience et du temps que vous avez passé à mes côtés.
Un grand merci !


----------



## pismomaniaque (3 Mars 2009)

La procédure est simple, vous devez relier les deux machines, allumer normalement l'autre Mac et en mode T l'iMac. Ensuite, il faut ouvrir l'application " utilitaire de disque" sur l'autre Mac. Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre apparaît à gauche le DD de l'autre Mac avec sa partition et en dessous doit apparaître le votre sans partition( si tout va bien ! )
Vous sélectionnez le vôtre et vous cliquez sur " réparer le disque" en bas à gauche de la fenêtre.
Si tout cela fonctionne, vous pouvez cliquer sur l'onglet " effacer" mais attention de ne pas vous tromper de DD ( le propriétaire de l'autre Mac ne serait pas content )
Si tout fonctionne encore, on peut espérer pouvoir remettre un système d'exploitation universel.


----------



## philippig (3 Mars 2009)

Je viens d'essayer en faisant un démarrage en appuyant sur Alt.
Là, il me propose alors de faire soit l'installation soit un AHT.
(je me rappelle maintenant que c'est par ce raccourcis que j'avais pu réalisé le test)

Bref, je demande l'installation et là l'ordi se fige.


----------



## philippig (3 Mars 2009)

Quelques photos de tout ceci !


----------



## pismomaniaque (3 Mars 2009)

Accepte-il de faire le Test ?


----------



## philippig (3 Mars 2009)

Encore sur le pont ?? C'est du SAV 24/24 ! 

Oui, il vient de me réaliser les deux tests avec succès.
Mais lorsque je clique sur Install, il fige écran strié.


----------



## pismomaniaque (3 Mars 2009)

Il faut dire que cela n'est pas déplaisant de dépanner à distance si tant est que l'on y parvienne !
Bien, alors au regard de ces derniers test, on peut dire que le lecteur fonctionne, que le Mac semble en bon état et que la partition bootable qui comporte l'installation du système le fait planter. Aussi faudrait-il essayer avec un autre DVD d'install. Votre iMac parisien disposait-il de léopard d'origne ou l'avez-vous acheté par la suite.


----------



## philippig (3 Mars 2009)

Non, c'est bien un léopard d'origine.
J'ai des amis qui ont des CD avec leurs macs, mais ils me disent que ceux-ci ne seront pas compatibles.
(Mac Book Pro et Mac Book classic)


----------



## pismomaniaque (3 Mars 2009)

c'est exact !
Il vous faudrait trouver un Systeme universel.


----------



## philippig (3 Mars 2009)

Où puis-je trouver ce type de CD ?


----------



## pismomaniaque (3 Mars 2009)

sur les petites annonces des sites Mac

par exemple 
http://www.macbidouille.com/annonces/detail.php?siteid=47860

Mais cela serait plus économique de vous en faire préter un car si cela ne fonctionne toujours pas !!


----------



## philippig (3 Mars 2009)

Je vais chercher, effectivement si ça ne marche pas, ce sera de l'argent passé par les fenêtres.
Juste une chose, y a-t-il un moyen de reconnaître une version universelle d'une version dédiée ? (marquage sur le CD, etc...)


----------



## Francisby (3 Mars 2009)

> Juste une chose, y a-t-il un moyen de reconnaître une version universelle d'une version dédiée ? (marquage sur le CD, etc...)



Bonsoir,

Une version universelle d'OSX se présente sous un CD de couleur Noire alors qu'une version dédiée à un unique modèle Mac est de couleur grise.


----------



## pismomaniaque (3 Mars 2009)

oui, les versions universelles ne sont pas grises et ont l'icône de la version du système.


----------



## philippig (3 Mars 2009)

Francisby a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Une version universelle d'OSX se présente sous un CD de couleur Noire alors qu'une version dédiée à un unique modèle Mac est de couleur grise.



OK, donc en fait avec mon iMac j'ai 2 types de CD DVD
- 1 DVD gris contenant la restauration de l'OS sous OS X 10.2
- 3 CD noir contenant OS X 10.3 Update.

J'en déduis donc que mon système original se trouve sur le gris (qui ne fonctionne pas) et que les autres ne s'installent pas (normal) vu qu'aucun OS est installé sur ma machine.

Dois-je donc me mettre en quête d'un OS X universel Jaguar, Panther ou bien Tiger ???
Je pense que le dernier est peut-être plus facile à trouver que les autres...

Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## pismomaniaque (3 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir Francisby, si tu as lu le post depuis le début et que tu as une autre idée pur dépanner philippig n'hésite pas !


----------



## pismomaniaque (3 Mars 2009)

Il me semble que les 10.3 update ne peuvent s'installer que si il trouve déjà la 10.2


----------



## pismomaniaque (3 Mars 2009)

Personellemnt j'ai mis leopard sur mes deux tournesols, un 700 Mhz overclooker à 750 Mhz et un 1,25 Ghz


----------



## Francisby (3 Mars 2009)

> Bonsoir Francisby, si tu as lu le post depuis le début et que tu as une autre idée pur dépanner philippig n'hésite pas !


J'ai effectivement lu le post depuis le début. Ca aurait été avec plaisir de répondre mais toute manipulation "software" démarrage pour tester l'iMac restent encore un mystère pour moi.
Concernant le problème, je ne pense pas à un pb sérieux de matériel (ni CM HS ni carte vidéo). Au pire : un HD défecteux ou une barette de ram capricieuse.



> j'ai mis leopard sur mes deux tournesols, un 700 Mhz overclooker à 750 Mhz et un 1,25 Ghz


Je trouve que Tiger est déja limite sur mon 800 Mhz (iTUnes, MSN, Mail, Safari), alors léopard...
D'ailleur comment augmente-t-on la fréquence d'un G4 (facteur multiplicateur, voltage...?)


----------



## philippig (3 Mars 2009)

Francisby a dit:


> Ca aurait été avec plaisir de répondre mais *toute manipulation "software" démarrage pour tester l'iMac restent encore un mystère pour moi*.
> Concernant le problème, je ne pense pas à un pb sérieux de matériel (ni CM HS ni carte vidéo). Au pire : un HD défecteux ou une barette de ram capricieuse.



Pour moi aussi ! 

Cependant vous me rassurez un peu me disant que tout n'est peut-être pas perdu.
Il est vrai que l'ordi a 5 ans, mais c'est un tournesol ! 
Alors même en ayant un iMac flambant neuf sur Dreux, j'ai du mal à me faire à l'idée que l'autre est foutu... 

Personnellement, j'installerais plutôt Tiger sur la machine. Il faut pas oublier qu'elle n'a que 256 Mo de mémoire vive.
Si seulement j'étais sur, j'investirais dans de la RAM et un OS mais là !??


----------



## pismomaniaque (3 Mars 2009)

Depuis qu'il y a time machine, il nous est devenu difficile de nous en passer à la maison, c'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai mis leopard partout ( c'est une de mes filles qui a récupéré le 750 et elle ne reviendrait pas sous tiger) Pour l'overclook, j'ai modifié le facteur multiplicateur mais je n'ai pas pu aller au delà car à 800 Mhz il me faisait un kernel panic au bout de quelques minutes. Ceci dit cela fait un an qu'il est à 750 sans souci.

Effectivement avec 256 Mo de Ram, il ne faut pas aller au delà de tiger et encore, cela va vite swaper !


----------



## pismomaniaque (3 Mars 2009)

je viens de vérifier, l'installation de Tiger avec 256 Mo est possible !
Sur ce bonne nuit !
A+


----------



## philippig (3 Mars 2009)

Bonne nuit !
A+

Et encore merci !


----------

